# Pinnacle (AIB) issued with unwanted cc still charged despite cancellation!



## svtest (5 May 2011)

I received this "Pinnacle" unwanted credit card cover several years ago. 

I found it useless and called them to cancel it last year. 

This year, surprisingly, they still charge me on my credit card. I call them again they said they will call me back but that didn't happen. 

Anybody knows how to cancel it or to whom I can complain? 

It's not a big deal (16 euro per year) but it is unwanted and the way they do business is far from best practice. 

(The card is issued by AIB)


----------

